# Pcola beach pier sat 10/15



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Hit the beach pier this morning with my oldest boy andthe water was beautiful ( as well as some other scenery ) armed with only 2 dozen shrimp ( no one had bull minnows ) I worked hard to keep a bait past the remoras but managed 2 small 12-13" flounder and another just shy black sea bass before having to switch over to gulps meanwhile Christopher is on the tee playing with whatever he could get to bite a hook hes still like the little ones just has to be catching something he comes running up all hysterical daddy daddy I just had the world record red fish on but he got me around the pylon but theyre everywhere so I hook him up with a jig and one of my rods with heavier braid and continue my flounder hunt manage 2 more 15-16" fish and here he comes hauling a$$ down the pier ecstatic about his red fish this is only his second red that he's landed nice 24" slot so we ice him not much after that though a bunch of remoras 2 octopus did see a small triple tail that wouldn't eat and a cobia that may have been leagle but wouldn't eat as well all and all another fun day on the pier


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

 memories made today


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

great trip


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Really wanted to try the gulf today, didn't get the chance great red.


----------

